# GRACIE Combatives



## k12cop (Jun 15, 2012)

Any LEO's here take the Gracie Combatives course?  The BJJ instructor near me offers it once a year, and I'm curious to know others opinions on it.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 15, 2012)

He offered it at S.E.P.S.I. (SouthEastern Public Safety Institute) for LEO/Corrections.  As far as an introduction to sport BJJ is was fine.  As far as viability on the street (or in a cell) it will get you killed.  It focused too much on ground grappling and submission holds.  While these are fine for the octogon where you don't have to worry about weapons and/or multipble attackers and/or user-unfriendly objects like asphalt, cars, sloping surfaces, close quarters etc it sucks for realistic control of a situation that will likely have too many unknowns from the outset of the altercation.  

He did change it up a bit, but apparently not enough for sound tactics.  I don't even know if they allow him at S.E.P.S.I. anymore too be honest.  It was sort of a flash-in-the-pan sorta thing with a former H.L. cooridinator that knew nothing about being on the street (or in a cell).  A much better class would be something like S.P.E.A.R. through Tony Blauer, P.C.R. through Ken Good or Krav Maga from one of the former IDF Commandoes through I.S.I.

Just my two cents as I've taken all the instructor courses for each.  

Be safe.


----------



## k12cop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanx...would love to take SPEAR, but expensive, and my agency likes to say, "you're already a DT instructor, why would we pay for another course?" I teach PPCT so I may be able to swing the GAGE instructor course soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 15, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> He offered it at S.E.P.S.I. (SouthEastern Public Safety Institute) for LEO/Corrections.  As far as an introduction to sport BJJ is was fine.  As far as viability on the street (or in a cell) it will get you killed.  It focused too much on ground grappling and submission holds.  While these are fine for the octogon where you don't have to worry about weapons and/or multipble attackers and/or user-unfriendly objects like asphalt, cars, sloping surfaces, close quarters etc it sucks for realistic control of a situation that will likely have too many unknowns from the outset of the altercation.
> 
> He did change it up a bit, but apparently not enough for sound tactics.  I don't even know if they allow him at S.E.P.S.I. anymore too be honest.  It was sort of a flash-in-the-pan sorta thing with a former H.L. cooridinator that knew nothing about being on the street (or in a cell).  A much better class would be something like S.P.E.A.R. through Tony Blauer, P.C.R. through Ken Good or Krav Maga from one of the former IDF Commandoes through I.S.I.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input!


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2012)

So how does the original GRAPLE program differ from their newer Gracie Survival Tactics (GST)?

Also, do some of the Gracie brothers teach something different (GRAPLE vs. GST)?


----------



## Buka (Jun 18, 2012)

Any good training can help, especially if a person has a chance to put the hours in. But I feel Defensive Tactics has to be taught by cops for cops. Can anything/everything else help? Hell, yes. But the bottom line training has to come from within the world of police work.


----------

